# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Rodin štand u Boćarskom od 3.-5.10.2008.

## Mukica

*od 3. do 5.10. održava se "Sajam za bebe" na Boćarskom na kojem sudjeluje i Roda*

promovirat ćemo platnene pelene
dodjite i opipajte ih sami  :Smile:

----------

